# Humming noise in front end (changed bearings)



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

2011 Crue eco, I have a humming noise in the front end that sounded "almost" like a bearing going bad. When I turned left it was quiet when I turned right it got louder. I replaced both front bearings, and the noise is still there. Its louder at lower speeds, and when I get going 55-65 I cant hear it very much. Thats what had me questioning though if it was the bearing, Usually they get louder the faster you go, in my experience. I do know why ball joints are really loose, (i have a new pair here just need to put them on this weekend) Is it possible them can be causing the noise, or even a NEW wheel bearing bad? 

I am poor at rotating tires as well, I didnt at all this summer, i moved and got really busy, So has anyone had experience in tire noise as well?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

New bearings can be bad. 

Who and where manufactured the bearings?

Also what kind and type of tires are you running?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Rotate the tires and see if the noise moves. You should have done this before spending money on the wheel bearings.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

They are cheap bearings from AM auto parts. But I've used them before in vehicles and never had a problem. It just seems unlikely that the noise is still there after a bearing change. The old bearings did sound like rocks when I spun them so I'm sure the life on them was running out. I will rotate the tires Saturday along with the ball joint/ control arm change. I did put around 1000 miles on the noise before I changed the bearings. So hopefully it's tire noise. This car is super quiet so summer I couldn't hear it with the windows down. Now that it's getting colder I'm driving with them up and can hear more. I do know it's loudest when I'm slowing down with the brakes. But I just put new pads and rotors in.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

Bridgestone truanza serenity


----------

